# Just call me daft



## Supersonicscientist (28 Feb 2011)

Having lost the single speed due to a completely knackered rear wheel race last week (new back wheel required now) I went back on the touring bike for the commute for the rest of the week and boy does it feel strange having to use gears again lol ,cut to Saturday and up to LBS Edinburgh Bike Co op to source a new wheel as they don't stock a flip flop 26" wheel they are going to have to order one in that's not a problem .
So having a look at new bikes as you do i spy a rather nice looking green single 
http://www.edinburgh...=c003155c018341

Now I've tried a couple of their track bikes before and found the front end a tad heavy but otherwise for the money not a bad machine ,anyway i decided there and then sod it I'll buy one so asked about it and yes they have them in stock take a couple of days (the usual stuff) and before I knew it was merrily handing over the card to buy it




,so I will picking said machine up at the weekend now all i have to do is get it past the wife who never understands just why i need another bike



..and all because its the right colour


----------



## DTD (28 Feb 2011)

Fatal – always leave your card at home when going in a bike shop.
What's your wife's favourite colour?


----------



## Supersonicscientist (28 Feb 2011)

Not green


----------



## Norry1 (28 Feb 2011)

That is a very good price, I could see me doing exactly the same thing.

I recently bought an old singlespeed conversion off eBay for £113 and then spent £200 getting a new rear wheel, crank etc - I could have bought the Edinburgh new for that 

Looks nice

Martin


----------



## 3narf (28 Feb 2011)

Smart!


----------



## Big John (1 Mar 2011)

I want one!


----------



## 4F (2 Mar 2011)

Nice, just glad they don't have a 54


----------



## mightyquin (3 Mar 2011)

Nice bike, in dark green with the chrome parts, IMO it's crying out for a brown saddle and bar tape!


----------



## alecstilleyedye (3 Mar 2011)

what a cheek putting 'track' on the frame. that bike would need a lot of modifications to get to ride manchester velodrome, assuming the bb height is over 11" in the first place…


----------



## Supersonicscientist (3 Mar 2011)

mightyquin said:


> Nice bike, in dark green with the chrome parts, IMO it's crying out for a brown saddle and bar tape!



I'm thinking Brooks



as for bar tape hmm maybe something in green candy stripe




Also maybe thinking of fitting flat bars (just thinking though ) see how it handles first before deciding


----------



## alecstilleyedye (4 Mar 2011)

Supersonicscientist said:


> I'm thinking Brooks
> 
> 
> 
> ...



can't have too much green… call me a tart, but i just had to put green brooks and bar tape on this little beauty.


----------



## Supersonicscientist (5 Mar 2011)

Picked the bike up today bloody hell those tyres are as thin as a razor blade



definite change of saddle though and some spd pedals ,it is nice to ride though not sure if it's up to doing the daily commute yet can't see those tyres lasting too long on NCN1


----------



## mightyquin (7 Mar 2011)

25's on my bike, I'd prefer something a bit chunkier but they're fine for my general running about/commuting.


----------



## byegad (7 Mar 2011)

DTD said:


> Fatal – always leave your card at home when going in a bike shop.
> What's your wife's favourite colour?






How do you expect the poor bloke to know that? 

Next you'll expect he knows the difference between Taupe and Tan.


----------



## DTD (7 Mar 2011)

byegad said:


> How do you expect the poor bloke to know that?
> 
> Next you'll expect he knows the difference between Taupe and Tan.



I bought a black suit – I thought she who must be obeyed had gone mad suggesting a cream shirt – it turned out I'd bought a brown suit.


----------



## Supersonicscientist (8 Mar 2011)

byegad said:


> How do you expect the poor bloke to know that?
> 
> Next you'll expect he knows the difference between Taupe and Tan.




That question is easy her fav colour is black






And your right i've no idea what the difference between those 2 colours are





Some changes have happened it now has a nice shiny new pair of Shimano SPD pedals obviously in silver and i ordered a Brooks saddle
http://s.wiggle.co.uk/images/brooks b17 narrow.jpg

Sadly can't find green candy stripe tape but i'm off to Belgium and Holland next week so you never know


----------



## Supersonicscientist (18 Mar 2011)

Switched the gearing to fixed last night and had a first run out on it earlier no real problems other than forgetting to remember to keep pedalling at times .Saddle hasn't turned up yet so having to deal with the supplied one ..


----------



## smokeysmoo (24 Apr 2011)

Supersonicscientist said:


> Switched the gearing to fixed last night and had a first run out on it earlier no real problems *other than forgetting to remember to keep pedalling at times* .Saddle hasn't turned up yet so having to deal with the supplied one ..



You don't forget this too many times! Although I find myself still saying pedal, pedal, pedal, pedal in my head at times.


----------



## Supersonicscientist (24 Apr 2011)

smokeysmoo said:


> You don't forget this too many times! Although I find myself still saying pedal, pedal, pedal, pedal in my head at times.



I'm ok with this now and I'm managing to lose speed using leg braking (keeping the brakes on though ) been commuting to work for the past few weeks with no problems ....


----------



## smokeysmoo (26 Apr 2011)

Supersonicscientist said:


> I'm ok with this now and I'm managing to lose speed using leg braking (keeping the brakes on though ) been commuting to work for the past few weeks with no problems ....




Ah, leg braking! I'm struggling a bit with this, it's ok at slow(ish) speeds, but faster speeds are not good. I'm running 48x18 and 2 brakes. I'm a big guy and therefore have a lot of inertia to reel in, as a result I can't see me ever removing the rear brake, at least not with my current gearing.


----------



## Supersonicscientist (27 Apr 2011)

smokeysmoo said:


> Ah, leg braking! I'm struggling a bit with this, it's ok at slow(ish) speeds, but faster speeds are not good. I'm running 48x18 and 2 brakes. I'm a big guy and therefore have a lot of inertia to reel in, as a result I can't see me ever removing the rear brake, at least not with my current gearing.



LOL I tend to use it more when I can see red lights ahead or as an extra brake for sudden stops though it's murder on the knees at times ,the more experienced riders can stop from just about any speed one of the guys i know could burn through the tyre without too much trouble from fairly high speeds ..



I tend not to go that fast but enough to get me home from work 5 mins faster than the geared bike


----------

